# On-One at it again ! Good News



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

I believe On-One are at it again.

They are getting in a number of 'super slack' hardtails - job lot. They were apparently destined for Sick Bikes but they went bust with customer's money. The manufacturer had a number of frames and has sold them job lot to on-one.

Keep an eye out on their website for more crazy prices.

https://singletrackworld.com/2019/09/big-pile-of-sick-landing-at-on-one/


----------



## Threevok (12 Sep 2019)

Noooo

Mrs V will go spare


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2019)

Pre-Orders...

Super slack Steel hardtails

https://www.planetx.co.uk/s?q=TikTik


----------

